# East Harbor or Sandusky Bay for Largemouth??????



## Bassattitude (Apr 19, 2019)

Heading up to go fish this area for the first time ever. Just getting back into fishing this year as the kids are finally old enough that I can leave the house and expect it to still be standing when I get home. Planning to meet a friend there from Michigan and I am trailering the boat up from Columbus. Should we hit Sandusky Bay or East Harbor?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Sandusky bay has been solid right now....east harbor has not....nor has west.
I know of people catching both smallies and largies as well in the bay.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm glad Scum_Frog replied. I haven't been over there this year. I always did better in East Harbor. It's good to know that Sandusky Bay is fishing well. Sandusky Bay may not be getting the same fishing pressure either. There have been a lot of largemouth tournaments going out of East and West Harbor. If you do fish East Harbor. Make sure you hit the channel going in and out. There is some serious current that flows through there. Usually have some fish along the rocks and walls there. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

West and East have been all but decimated by pressure the last few years. The bay is by far producing the best this year. Just a fair warning, there is a big FLW college tournament out of the bay this weekend.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

lots of fish move to main lake this time of year. any rocks and weeds from sandusky to toledo from 1-20ft should have some fish on it.


----------



## KVDROCKS (Dec 21, 2014)

Where is the best place to launch if want to fish the bay with a 16' w/25HP ? Want to try the bay.


----------



## bluestreak64 (May 26, 2011)

Dempsey access is on the north side... Shelby street ramp on the south, both are free...


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya both of those will work! Just play the wind on which side to launch! Both nice ramps.


----------

